# Suggestions Re: Audio of "Dead Men Tell No Tales" From Ride



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Saw this posted on a facebook site from TheParseeMan - Rare Disney Park Audio. TheParseeMan - Rare Disney Park Audio DOWNLOAD: Pirates of the Caribbean - Full 2006 Refurbishment Audio
Pirates of the Caribbean - Full 2006 Refurbishment Audio.mp3 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9935hj0nu1q5cm6
haven't listened to it, not sure if this is what you are looking for but hope it helps!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Got a WHOLE bunch of pirate sounds...including the dead men track...

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/sharing.html

Pass: hauntforum
Go to "pirates" folder and be happy...try "pirate voice entrance"


----------

